# urgent - accommodation needed



## johnnymath (Aug 4, 2009)

I urgently need accommodation in Chieti area for an unexpected trip to Abruzzo. I, my wife and adult daughter will be arriving this Tuesday 11 Aug and leaving on following Saturday 15 Aug. So we need accommodation for 4 nights. Can anyone please help? Thanks.
John


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The height of high season. All I can say is good luck.


----------



## johnnymath (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for your sentiments.
John


----------

